# FISH IDENTITY PLEASE HELP ME



## crisso (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys hope you are all well, I am new to the forum in fact also new to keeping cichlids just wondering if some of you guys could identify this fish for me I think it is a rusty (lodotropheus sprengerae) but may be totaly wrong. Any answers will be much appreciated Thanks alot chris







[/url]


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

That looks very similar to my female Labidochromis sp. "Hongi" I have. I am no expert though.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a Rusty or Lab. "Hongi"

Looks like a common Male "Kenyi" turning from blue to yellow

or maybe a Hajomaylandi, it is a similar Mbuna with a yellowish head and blueish body

maybe another pic to be sure.


----------



## Andrius (Feb 18, 2008)

looks like some kind of afra colouring up. you should wait for a month or so for it to colour up and then you'll know


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

noki said:


> Not a Rusty or Lab. "Hongi"
> 
> Looks like a common Male "Kenyi" turning from blue to yellow
> 
> ...


I would agree. First impression of mine was a male Met. lombardoi (Kenyi) and the second was a Met. hajomaylandi.


----------



## crisso (May 23, 2008)

Hey guys thanks alot for your answers they have been a big help. Here are some more pics if they help thanks again. :fish: [/img]

[/img]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t236/crisso7203/Picture029.jpg


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

you did the pics wrong. i reposted the pics for you!


----------



## crisso (May 23, 2008)

Thanks alot for reposting my pics lol


----------

